# Tailslides on boxes



## makenewusername (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm working on tailslides right now. In backside are you facing uphill or downhill? Because you can approach backside and have your nose go to the right side of the feature or the left. So really is backside facing up and downhill and frontside also facing downhill or uphill? Really want to get this cleared up!


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

not a park guy myself, but im fairly certain it is how you approach the rail(or feature). 

Ie, approach with your front facing the box it would be a frontside. I believe if you jump over the feature onto the opposite into a tailpress, it would no longer be a tail press but a crooked of some sort.

But Im far from a park rider... so anyone else? :/


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well first, there isn't any National Commission on the Status of Park Tricks. But according to Snowboard Addiction anyway, backside means you approach the feature to your heelside (backside). Doesn't matter if you hop into a boardslide (nose over feature) or lipslide (tail over feature), it's backside. Approach from the toeside and it's frontside.

This raises the question of what you call them if you're using a ride-on feature and approaching centered.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Front/back on rail features only refers to the position of the feature relative to you, on the approach. If the feature is on your toeside, it's frontside. If it's heelside, then the trick is said to be backside.

Taking a step back for a second... a boardslide is a sideways slide where the nose passes over the feature first, a lipslide the tail passes over the feature first. A front boardslide will have your butt facing down hill once you're on the feature -- and so will a back lipslide! Likewise, a front lipslide you're facing down the hill, same as a back boardslide. Confusing? Kinda. Just remember that front/back refers to the features position, not what direction you're facing.

Nose/Tailslide is just like an off-center boardslide. If you're a regular rider, approaching backside and sliding on the tail of your board, it's a backside tailslide. But it has nothing to do with which direction you're facing  

@liner if you're going *over* the feature yeah it's either a crook or a blunt slide, the difference being with a blunt slide you're more like a "pressed" position with the nose elevated a bit.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Well first, there isn't any National Commission on the Status of Park Tricks. But according to Snowboard Addiction anyway, backside means you approach the feature to your heelside (backside). Doesn't matter if you hop into a boardslide (nose over feature) or lipslide (tail over feature), it's backside. Approach from the toeside and it's frontside.
> 
> _This raises the question of what you call them if you're using a ride-on feature and approaching centered.[_/QUOTE]
> 
> Thats what Ive kinda always assumed. My park terminology washes over from skating haha. :/


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When it's ride on just use what ever is easier. A board slide is easier then a lip slide. A tail/nose slide is easier then a blunt. as an example you would say backside board slide instead of frontside lip slide.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Since these tricks are all named from skateboarding I'll explain it from that point of view.

Frontside - Chest facing box on approach always, no exceptions.
Backside - Back facing box/rail on approach always, no exceptions.
Stright/ride on feature - drop the FS/BS name it doesn't apply.

Tailslides and Bluntsides are essentially the same trick but the difference is how you get into them.

Tailslide your back foot goes over/onto the rail and your front foot hangs off, you should be sliding on your tail or back foot. Back Tail your looking uphill, Front Tail your looking down hill.

If you jump your front foot all the way over the box/rail and land on your tail with your nose/board hanging off the other side of the box now were talking Blunt. Front Blunt your looking downhill, Back Blunt your looking up hill.

If nobody saw you get on the box they would not really be able to tell the difference (although diehards will tell you to be a true blunt you gotta raise the foot thats not sliding up higher than the one thats on the rail).


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

david_z said:


> Front/back on rail features only refers to the position of the feature relative to you, on the approach. If the feature is on your toeside, it's frontside. If it's heelside, then the trick is said to be backside


I feel like this isn't true. Hardways are a perfect example of this. You can approach with a rail heelside and hardway into a slide. That'll leave you with a frontside whatever. Lip, blunt, or board.

Am I wrong? I dunno I never really examine my tricks. I just do them.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

G Steezy said:


> I feel like this isn't true. Hardways are a perfect example of this. You can approach with a rail heelside and hardway into a slide. That'll leave you with a frontside whatever. Lip, blunt, or board.
> 
> Am I wrong? I dunno I never really examine my tricks. I just do them.


Hardway just refers to the direction you rotate onto the rail, being that your spinning away from the rail. The rest still applies, so if you wanna get technical...

Say you do a Front Board, you could also do a 270 Front Board or you could do a Hardway 270 Front Board.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Casual said:


> Hardway just refers to the direction you rotate onto the rail, being that your spinning away from the rail. The rest still applies, so if you wanna get technical...
> 
> Say you do a Front Board, you could also do a 270 Front Board or you could do a Hardway 270 Front Board.


hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnggggggggggg I'm dumb. Literally just had to use my fingers to figure that shit out.

DAAAAAAAAAAMN YOU TRICK FORMALITY


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

G Steezy said:


> hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnggggggggggg I'm dumb. Literally just had to use my fingers to figure that shit out.
> 
> DAAAAAAAAAAMN YOU TRICK FORMALITY


Haha.

One thing to note, most people that say they are doing a 270 front board are doing a 270 back lip, not sure why they always get that wrong but the back is to the rail.

Best way is to break it down:

- is the rail in front or behind you
- what trick am I landing in (imagine the trick with no fancy stuff, like just a boardslide)
- what rotation did I do and which way into it (270 - easyway or hardway)
- what rotation out
- reg or fakie landing

then put it all together for a ridiculously overnamed long ass trick name.

"Hardway 270 Frontboard to Fakie" for example haha.


----------

